

Ask PG Formatting suggestion. Please can &gt; denote quoting (and be italicised) - ra

A bit trivial, and maybe it's just because I do it. But I think it'd help readability if the &#62; character could be treated as a formatting instruction.<p>It seems to be widely used on HN to quote a previous post.<p>Thoughts?
======
byoung2
The asterisk already does this:

 _This text is enclosed in asterisks_

~~~
bmelton
I was going to say the same thing.

In addition, I would really hate to lose the < and > characters to formatting.

~~~
latch
we could escape them!

